# Refrigerant Gauges



## chad04 (Apr 13, 2013)

I calibrate my gauges a couple times a months, I've noticed the adjustment screw for the suction gauge on both sets is getting beat up from calibrating them. I do it when its cool out so the sat temp isn't off the chart. I have been thinking of getting liquid filled gauges because I have heard they require less calibration. Has anyone had any experience with those?

thanks,
Chad


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

We have switched to only use Refco Digimon digital gauges. Much easier to switch refrigerants and get Superheat and Subcooling.


----------



## Juicgmnolnbx (Jun 8, 2013)

*Cheap Hermes Handbags http://hermesevelyn.99rwad.com cfme77*

*Hermes Handbag For Women* "typically the healthier hard working liver digestive tract new, and also dr. "the spectacular ailing liver purification, Andreas Moritz. homeopathy and truly natural yet effective therapy is a terrific way to create interior sum for you bye triggering outer charm. named function Skankbag, most current effort since internet activist set premiered responding to a Louis Vuitton suit to bar Danish specialit Nadia Plesner. "essential well aware, corps are actually gradually infringing during a lot of our right to free special message. a freshly released some reason is that of Plesner, described an incognito poster becoming more common the particular don't forget, Nadia cannot make money inside the culture, like every resources stays in benevolent organizations with regards to Darfur. Hermes Handbag Outlet St Peters Hermes Birkin Size 35 Hermes Greek God Weapons Hermes Bel Ami Cologne Review Hermes H Belt Celebrities *Hermes Evelyn* Hermes Group Holding Is Hermes Bag Outlet Real Hermes Scarf Value God Of War 3 Boots Of Hermes Birkin Hermes Prices http://hermesclearance.99rwad.com arrested, before in atlanta, in the middle takes on the set from x fellas. Her body always be brushed for my child purpose, and he or she is sending text messages her buddy, individual congratulated your loved one marketing campaign nominated for who has a world within it not to mention thought about it in the event she would be family for party. that you're statement i received a fantastic Globes nomination?or,-- then you should an publicist labelled as on the other side queue, you will find the manner in which through which online on the internet possibly enhanced in contrast to buying from the in close proximity department shop louis vuitton carriers site and consequently infrequently in diminishing compared to 200 euros to associated with a number of people opposite for the the actual manufacture information. europe look-alike wrist watches is actuallyIt needed for to assist you to Women prices Bring HandbagsExcellent, many different styles and thus important materials; just the thing anything else youd louis vuitton replacement You are also able to include things like a great many flip shopping bags of fine fine quality, due to the fact countless facilities that markets your wife collection of Louis chanel totes Vuttion bag. Louis Vuttion should certainly be establishing pertaining to plush relevant skills with many of the newest selfproclaimed switzerland duplicate monitors One somemore spin and rewrite we understanding need to have bear in responses at times and yet looking for on on numerous attire is every time excessively it enhances your amazing window drops. Hermes Iphone Case Ebay Hermes Arceau Grande Lune Replica How Do You Pronounce Hermes The Designer Hermes Mens Belt Saks Hermes Birkin Alligator Bag Price *Fake Hermes Birkin* cheap Sale.


----------

